# ASCII Fun in posting



## pops6927 (Feb 10, 2010)

More ASCII characters you can use in posts:
hold down ALT key and hit number:

1☺
2☻
3♥
4♦
5♣
6♠
7•
8◘
9○
10◙
11♂
12♀
13♪
14♫
15☼
16►
17◄
18↕
19‼
20¶
21§
22▬
23↨
24↑
25↓
26→
27←
28∟
29↔
30▲
31▼

After that you go into your regular keyboard set.  32 is a space.


----------



## brohnson (Feb 10, 2010)

Does not work for me???


----------



## timtimmay (Feb 10, 2010)

Reminds me of back in the dos days when I would use some of those characters in the 'menus' I built into dos bat files.


----------

